# FK1000P - next durability update



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

4 weeks ago the Audi had 2 layers of FK1000 applied, and I also fully cleaned the wheels and added 2 layers to them.* Since then the car has not been washed* except for foaming with BH foam and rinsing. 2 weeks ago I posted this mini update to show how well they clean with only a rinse of water from the PW.

Its 4 weeks now, and the car hasnt had any wash for 2 weeks and is pretty dirty. The wheels were certainly pretty grubby and looked like this on the rear...










Once again I simply blasted them with my Karcher and this is the result :thumb:



















quick video of the results...






This stuff is continuing to perform VERY well - as said this is 4 weeks since application and NO WASHING! I gave them a proper quick wash with mitt and shampoo after this and they came up 100% clean and as good as the day it was applied. The beading on the wheels is amazing as well 

HIGHLY recommended :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and with just a blast with the PW that is pretty impressive :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Damon, will be interested to see an update in 2 weeks as much past the 4 week point I tend to lose the pressure washer cleaning ability quite quickly.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one Damon.

Mine doesn't clean off quite that well on the diamond cut sections, but then the finish on those Audi wheels is a bit thicker than on my Jap wheels - less paint makes them lighter you know


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Very nice Damon, will be interested to see an update in 2 weeks as much past the 4 week point I tend to lose the pressure washer cleaning ability quite quickly.


next couple of weeks will be PW & foam washes only, so should be interesting. I noticed some yellowing on the Saab alloys today as well, and these have had a variety of sealants (not FK1000) on this year. i think they need to come off for a damn good clean and seal as well. Will be swapping over to the FK1000 for them as well.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yes its fantastic stuff, washed again today and its dried again looking like its just been applied.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Oh yes its fantastic stuff, washed again today and its dried again looking like its just been applied.


try adding some Z-8 for extra


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I was using LT, but dunno what to get between megs UQD, z8 or the fk QD....?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Z8 is awesome as is FK425.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Andy M said:


> I was using LT, but dunno what to get between megs UQD, z8 or the fk QD....?


I have UQD, L-T & Z-8...

L-T = great all rounder but I rarely use it any more....
UQD = more spray sealant then QD IMHO - does a great job with sheeting water and a rich deep look
Z-8 = when you want to add a bit more  to your finish

I also used CK Quikshine today over some Royale and Vintage (oh yes, I love name dropping now ) and that is also awesome, with incredible slickness.

I am going to grab some FK425 ASAP unless I end up with the new Optimum OID that is much better value once diluted and is also anti-static


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

for a tenner i'll give UQD a go!!


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> .......
> I am going to grab some FK425 ASAP unless I end up with the new Optimum OID that is much better value once diluted and is also anti-static


Argh, tell me about these  Where can i get the OID? specifically, which one.

Also, as you'll of noticed from another thread i made, which one is more suited to topped up the protection than QD'ing?

Still liking the FK1000 updates 8) Glad i plonked for the tin before waiting to see your results, looks like some good stuff


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OID (Optimum Instant Detailer) is from Ron at Motorgeek. No personal experience of it, but I have other Optimum stuff and its all superb. I dont think it is specially focused on protection though.

OCW (Optimum Car Wax) is a spray sealant/wax product that gives a superb look and lasts a good while. Used just like a QD though so makes a great top up product - also from Ron.

FK425 is from Alex at Serious performance as well. Got a FK sample kit today so have yet to try it but heard nothing but praise and it has anti-static properties to reduce dust & dirt pick-up. Will be trying this at the weekend if it doesnt rain.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I cant get out to do the car because its such bad weather up here


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have to admit to thinking about slapping some FK over the Zaino for winter. It seems to be doing so well. Sunday looks good here


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have two weeks of dust on the alloys and it isnt sticking at all iam very impressed


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Would love to hear the update on the 1000P come Sunday Pikle  Hope you can get a chance with the QD 425 as well, i'm really interested in how these things come along.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

where can you get this stuff from ? cant see it on any of the usual detailing websites.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

You have to get it from seriousperformance.co.uk I believe Alex has it exclusively in the UK.
I got my tub from there, good service.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Any more updates on this yet?


----------

